# Changing your name



## Hollowman (Jan 2, 2010)

as the title says I've been Hollowman666 too long and just wish to be Hollowman how do you change this?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> as the title says I've been Hollowman666 too long and just wish to be Hollowman how do you change this?



Pester Alex like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck with that.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> as the title says I've been Hollowman666 too long



Damn, there is an expiration date with regard to how long you hold a user name?! I need to change mine too then!


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes Matt, your new name is HVS510.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yes Matt, your new name is HVS510.



Actually, I just sold that name as I've had it for more than 4 hours!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Actually, I just sold that name as I've had it for more than 4 hours!



To Mesh?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2010)

s7eve said:


> To Mesh?



Yes, he's working on a trade deal for it with someone else already too!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wanted to change mine too, but I've become quite fond of "CIAM."


----------



## Leon (Jan 3, 2010)

If we could change peoples names, I would have changed CIAM's a number of times already


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 3, 2010)

Leon said:


> If we could change peoples names, I would have changed CIAM's a number of times already





CJTPB


----------



## -mouse- (Jan 3, 2010)

i don't like mouse no mo. I'd rather just be bernie


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

Man up and accept it!

Regardless of what your username is you will get used to it and you will like it


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 3, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Damn, there is an expiration date with regard to how long you hold a user name?! I need to change mine too then!



No. When I made this account 2 years ago I didn't like my user name. I usually use Doomcreeper which is what I use on Dean Guitars and B.C Rich and ESP and Harmony Central ,but someone else has it here so this was the name I chose and hadn't started useing this account until the latter part of 2009 because when I went to make a new account it wouldn't let me use my email address and since I didn't want to make an new email address I used this one all I'm asking is there a way to change it.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 3, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> No. When I made this account 2 years ago I didn't like my user name. I usually use Doomcreeper which is what I use on Dean Guitars and B.C Rich and ESP and Harmony Central ,but someone else has it here so this was the name I chose and hadn't started useing this account until the latter part of 2009 because when I went to make a new account it wouldn't let me use my email address and since I didn't want to make an new email address I used this one all I'm asking is there a way to change it.


 
Technically, there is a way. Ask Alex. In the real world, this will get you nowhere.


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah I figured that. I was going to delete it before I started using it,Oh Well lke I said I just wanted to know.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 3, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Man up and accept it!
> 
> Regardless of what your username is you will get used to it and you will like it


Easy for you to say that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

Shinto said:


> Easy for you to say that.



Because I manned up and accepted my name?


----------



## Shinto (Jan 3, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Because I manned up and accepted my name?


It doesn't take a man to accept Scar Symmetry as an user name, does it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

It sure does


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2010)

in b4 "we have an admin that doesn't give a shit"


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW...I totally forgot about this thread...anyway it doesn't matter regardless simply because I don't care what my user name is on here. I just like talking to poeple and being on here and my user name doesn't really define who you are anyway. so that said. if the mods want they can close this


----------



## Isan (Jan 21, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> WOW...I totally forgot about this thread...anyway it doesn't matter regardless simply because I don't care what my user name is on here. I just like talking to poeple and being on here and my user name doesn't really define who you are anyway. so that said. if the mods want they can close this



Yes your username does define you


----------

